# Lightroom Galleries Releases E-Commerce Templates



## davidmknoble (May 28, 2008)

Joe has been hard at work and burning the midnight oil to provide yet another great release of LRG Complete. As of this morning the template was updated for a few bugs so see the LRG Complete RC2.5 Download on his site.

The functionality is superb and the look and feel can be customized so that not all sites look the same, but unique. Joe says another round or so for release candidates before the final version, but this RC2.5 is very stable and you should be able to begin building a site.

Also, I wrote a user's guide that details how to use the LRG Complete templates and serves as a reference for all the features.  The user's guide  is available for download.  Download the template package from the site as well. See the Lightroom Galleries web site for more information on this spectacular and professionally featured Lightoom template.

David
Outdoor Images Fine Art
http://www.outdoorimages.blogspot.com


----------

